
Leek group guide to reading scientific papers - simplystats
https://github.com/jtleek/readingpapers
======
hackuser
This is a great introduction to accessing the world of serious, sophisticated
knowledge. But could someone discuss ways a layperson can get access to these
expensive publications?

Subcribing one at a time is very to prohibitively expensive, especially as an
individual. Options like joining a university library or JSTOR are also pricey
and often too inconvenient: In my brief look at U. libraries, they wouldn't
allow remote access to the information, requiring in-person visits.

Google Scholar is nice, but often points to articles that are inaccessible.

